# stress-less reef tank



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

ok the title doesn't mean that the tank will be easy to maintain, but would relieve stress by staring at it after u just did something very stressful. if ur about to tell me studies have already been done please don't. currently i have an anole in the tank, but he will be moved out soon, and the tank will be cleaned out. so far i have:

-55 gallon AGA tank
-coral life salt mix
-test kits for pH, NH4, NO2, NO3.
-net
-stand
-old whisper power filter that could make a good refugium once modified.
-top(no lights hood or lights yet)
-corner filter
-currently typing up caresheets for different species i plan on keeping

so what items do i need to hold a few low-light corals and anemones? for fish i was thinkin
-2 royal grammas
-2 firefish
-2 o clowns
- 1 6-lined wrasse
-1 green clown goby
-1 pygmy angel

non-light loving inverts:
-2 cleaner shrimps
-1 peppermint shrimp
-5 turbo snails
-5 BL hermit crabs


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Get rid of the corner filter and use LR, PH's and a skimmer please. I think your fish stocking might be on the high side so I would ditch the 6 line because they can get mean and maybe only 1 Royal Gramma and what angel are you thinking about?? When you talk about anemones you are talking HIGH Lighting as in MH's or T-5's with individual reflectors now I know someone will say you can keep them under PC's but I can promise you an anemone wont do good under them and wont live long and before somebody says mine has been fine for xxxx number of years untill you hit 5+ years you havent really kept them for a long pieriod of time IMO


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

1. OK-btw what does PH abbreviate.
2.OK. i will probably go with purple FFs instead of orange FFs than
3.Purple Fireball (AKA cherub)
4. Ok. i will see if i could hopefully get T-5s


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

PH = Power Heads. I like the Cherub Angel nice choice


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

ok i was on another forum in which another member reccomended i use a magnum canister, an aqua-C remora or bak-pak skimmer, live rock, sand, 1 heater and koralia or maxi-jet PHs. do u agree.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

If you use a cannister just use it for Phos Ban or Charcoal, both skimmers are good ones and if you go with the back pac I can tell you how to mod it to greatly improve it and maybe even send you what you would need and I would go with Koralias better flow and cheaper to run. Look for the Hagen T-5 retros they are alot cheaper then alot of the other ones, may not be as good but still a decent retro setup.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

archer772 said:


> If you use a cannister just use it for Phos Ban or charcoal


the member mentioned using both of those items and nothing else in the filter.

for coral species, i will probably keep hardy corals like mushrooms, zoanthids, sinularia, cladiella, and frogspawn.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

everytime this haapen. everyone suddenly stops. i discovered that i probably won't be able to afford the needed equipment...so i am going FW. now for what type of FW tank...


----------

